# Deal alert!



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Big5 has Bushnell Pacifica Guide 10x42 binos on sale for $39.99 this week. Down from $69.99. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Quick first impressions since this is my first time using these binos. 

Clarity is really good, definitely around the $100 quality mark. Focus is good and quick! The ability to tell depth of field (if that makes sense?) is quite good too! Overall, I'm enthralled for $40 and would be very pleased for $70.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Just ordered 2 pairs - 1 for my 10 year old son and 1 for my 13 year old daughter! I think they will make a pretty good Christmas present!


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

legacy said:


> Just ordered 2 pairs - 1 for my 10 year old son and 1 for my 13 year old daughter! I think they will make a pretty good Christmas present!


Right on! They will be great. I'm taking them out for a rabbit hunt in southern Utah with my .22 today.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

